
Show HN: Journey – A social network for achieving goals - LukeOB
https://startyourjourney.io
======
LukeOB
I wanted an antidote for the time wasting and influencer culture of Instagram.
Something where the social currency is your output -- the cool shit you create
and do and the support you give others -- not what you look like in a bikini.
Journey is a social network that helps you find the things you want to do in
life, build momentum, and connect you with others on the same path.

Thanks for checking it out, hackers.

Luke

~~~
brudgers
Why mobile only?

~~~
LukeOB
Web to come soon, it's already live at app.startyourjourney.io but VERY buggy.
Built using Flutter so still working out a few kinks with the web beta.

